# Shane O'Connor



## barrinoz (Oct 9, 2006)

Have any of you Sparkies out there ever heard of or sailed with a Shane O'Connor. I sailed with him in 1966 when we were both Ordinary Seamen on the M.V. Huntingdon of F.S.N.Co. He was studying for his R.O.'s ticket and determined to succeed, which I'm sure he did. We became good friends but the nature of the job was such that we never met again. Despite his name, I'm not certain he was Irish. He was very tall. He'd be about 63 now.
barrinoz.


----------



## Shane O'Connor (Jul 10, 2008)

barrinoz said:


> Have any of you Sparkies out there ever heard of or sailed with a Shane O'Connor. I sailed with him in 1966 when we were both Ordinary Seamen on the M.V. Huntingdon of F.S.N.Co. He was studying for his R.O.'s ticket and determined to succeed, which I'm sure he did. We became good friends but the nature of the job was such that we never met again. Despite his name, I'm not certain he was Irish. He was very tall. He'd be about 63 now.
> barrinoz.


Hi bar
its Shane O’Connor here! I now live in Perth Wester Australia. I am now 77yrs and we’ll retired. My email is [email protected] 
please give me a call and we can swap news.
best regards Shane


----------

